# Hapi drum



## ShaneO))) (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.hapitones.com/

I want one. They are fucking expensive though. And probably a bitch to learn how to play.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Mar 12, 2009)

That is such an obvious ripoff of the hang drum it makes my dick hurt.


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2009)

From the site:





> Our standard note layouts use pentatonic scales



Bah.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 17, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> That is such an obvious ripoff of the hang drum it makes my dick hurt.



Its a modified hang drum.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 17, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> That is such an obvious ripoff of the hang drum it makes my dick hurt.



Do you play the hang drum with your dick? Because i could see how that would hurt.


----------

